# $12.50 Fake Karambit ! Not bad!



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

$12.50 Great defense knife! [plus shipping]

Fake Karambit Chinese knockoff worth a look. :idea:


----------



## PaulS

Ok, it's a knock-off that looks very similar BUT is the blade any good or is it plastic? Is the hinge well made or does it loosen up with use?

If you make a video on a knife at least tell whether it is a decent blade or not!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

PaulS said:


> Ok, it's a knock-off that looks very similar BUT is the blade any good or is it plastic? Is the hinge well made or does it loosen up with use?
> 
> If you make a video on a knife at least tell whether it is a decent blade or not!


A plastic blade? :lol: That would be great for a practice knife actually especially since practicing Karambit moves is helpful. However this blade is steel, just not the tool grade expensive kind.

If you would have read the comments and links in the info section you would have found the answers you seek:

"Note: I bought a hex and a radial key tool at Home Depot to adjust the main and smaller screws [hex & radial] to keep the correct tension on the liner lock. It will go out of adjustment without occasional adjustment of set screws."

::rambo::

Also linked in the info section was a video showing a good 12 moves technique for use of a Karambit, so many things were covered in the review, and I would buy this again and might even buy another one or two. In short go ahead and scroll down before you start ranting. As a ranter myself however, I forgive you.


----------



## PaulS

I accept your forgiveness and apologize for not following the link after watching the video.
(I didn't realize that my questions were a rant but I will work on that in the future)


----------

